# Cattleya skinneri var. alba oculata



## ave (Apr 2, 2012)

My favorite now


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

nice to know!
now we would like to see the picture as well oke:
:rollhappy:


----------



## ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I try.Sorry!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

ave said:


> I try.Sorry!



it's ok  it was just funny to see the blank post..


----------



## ave (Apr 2, 2012)

It's a little harder than I thought. I must practice. In the meantime I'll give you a link to website. The last picture is the C.skinneri http://www.orhidee.eu/ee/galerii/orhideed2012


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2012)

I did it for you.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I did it for you.




Nice! Easier to grow than the pure alba form!

Paphman910


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice! I like the shot as well...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this really called alba!?!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Is this really called alba!?!



It is often sold as such, but in reality it is S/A oculata... The true alba is not so common, and also not so easy to grow...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

OK, I thought my eyes were going~!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice webpage, and welcome to Slippertalk, ave!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice white!


----------



## ave (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank forhelping and greetings!


----------

